
The cold war bunkers that cover a country - bainsfather
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20181102-the-cold-war-bunkers-that-cover-a-country
======
ggm
They feel like part of a potlach economy. All that steel and concrete must
have driven a steel-and-concrete economy quite well. That they had no good
economic property once made, is less attractive but thats innate in potlach:
you spend capital to destroy it, to force things to happen, not to build
capital intensity in the things bought.

I bet more than a few of these were longterm pigsties. Not the ones on the
beach maybe.

The bunkers which litter northern France are far sadder I think. These ones
were sort-of self imposed stupidity, but the organization Todt carries a
burden which is still being lived.

